# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  Cần mua spindle atc khắc kim loại màu

## hienlinhbv

Như tiêu để để nâng cấp con máy cnc lên cấp cao hơn em muốn thay con spindle trung quốc. Bác nào có con Atc nào có thể khắc được kim loại như đồng, nhôm để lại cho em 1 con. Đường kính trục 80mm thì đẹp vì bộ kẹp máy em là 80mm. Em cảm ơn các bác đã đọc tin

----------


## Nam CNC

bác có nhiều xèng không ? em có jeager germany , 2Kw , phi 80 , 60Krpm, ATC dao cán 6mm .... giá cao rụng rún

----------


## GORLAK

Bác Nam mà vào chém là thấy có vẻ ko kìm lòng đc rồi, kakakak

----------


## hienlinhbv

> bác có nhiều xèng không ? em có jeager germany , 2Kw , phi 80 , 60Krpm, ATC dao cán 6mm .... giá cao rụng rún


Nghe bác nói vậy có khi bằng con máy của em. Có thể cho em xin giá tham khảo ạ. Giá em lấy được chắc tầm 20 củ thôi ạ

----------


## Gamo

> bác có nhiều xèng không ? em có jeager germany , 2Kw , phi 80 , 60Krpm, ATC dao cán 6mm .... giá cao rụng rún


Ê tên kia, ko xài thì đổi lại tau mày

----------


## Diyodira

> Ê tên kia, ko xài thì đổi lại tau mày


rãnh kiểu này thì chỉ có hú hí với chân dài chứ công tác chi.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, đi thăm bồ nhí mà

----------


## hienlinhbv

[IMG] [/IMG]
Có bác có con spindle như hình, nhưng em tìm thông tin lại ghi là spindle glass là sao ạ. Bác Nam cnc và các bác rảnh cho em ý kiến. Thông tin spindle đầu vào là 200v và 1000hz thì biến tần của em lại 220v và 400hz thì có ok không ạ. Em không rành mong các bác chỉ giáo. Em cảm ơn

----------


## hung1706

Con này xài bạc đệm khí thì phải. Nhiều bác cũng có con này mà con này xài tốn thêm cái máy nén khí cho nó nữa, chua lắm. 
Biến tần 1000hz TQ có nhưng xài ok hay ko thì em ko biết  :Big Grin: .
Con Jaeger của anh Nam là hàng đỉnh rồi, em mơ cũng ko rớ nổi  :Big Grin: . Tiền nào của nấy ợ. 
Em có 2 con Kavo 4041 collet 3.175 kèm controller chạy 1 lúc 2 con luôn mà đang ngâm dấm đây ạ hehe

----------


## Gamo

Con này 60,000rpm thì có thể là bạc đạn gốm...

----------


## emptyhb

Con này bạc gốm đấy

----------


## trongnghia091

> bác có nhiều xèng không ? em có jeager germany , 2Kw , phi 80 , 60Krpm, ATC dao cán 6mm .... giá cao rụng rún


cho mình cái giá tham khảo đi anh

----------


## trongnghia091

nói thật cũng đang máu mấy con 60kprm

----------


## Huudong

3 thùng- bác hãy chọn 1 thùng đi ạ.

----------


## Gamo

Chọn hết 3 thùng được ko bác?

----------


## Huudong

> Chọn hết 3 thùng được ko bác?


cụ chọn hết 3 thùng em lấy gì chơi đây, buồn chết mất ạ

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, bác tiết lộ về 3 thùng ấy đi

----------


## Huudong

> Hehe, bác tiết lộ về 3 thùng ấy đi


Ak, vài cái của khỉ 30k-40k vòng- hsk e32 ấy mà bác, hehe

----------

Gamo

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 1 cục ve chai nè bác.

----------


## vufree

Cục này nhiêu dợ? có driver luôn hả Bác?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cục này mà chạy sáp thì bà hú luôn
Clip test với driver bldc 120w

----------


## Nam CNC

ai nói ông Hải cái này chạy sáp ngon.....tui làm máy chạy nữ trang nè ông , chạy sáp dưới 12Krpm thôi , nhanh quá nó chảy sáp , biến dạng nhiệt không chính xác đâu ông. Con này 60Krpm , khắc dao nhỏ ok , chạy dao 3mm hay dao 2mm ăn mạnh quá nó yếu torque >>> giảm tốc độ>>> trượt collet >>> gãy dao cái bụp , nếu con động cơ phía sau là 40Krpm tui xúc khỏi nghĩ , 60K tui có 4 em , chuyển 2 em cho con Gà mập khắc mạch in rồi.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> ai nói ông Hải cái này chạy sáp ngon.....tui làm máy chạy nữ trang nè ông , chạy sáp dưới 12Krpm thôi , nhanh quá nó chảy sáp , biến dạng nhiệt không chính xác đâu ông. Con này 60Krpm , khắc dao nhỏ ok , chạy dao 3mm hay dao 2mm ăn mạnh quá nó yếu torque >>> giảm tốc độ>>> trượt collet >>> gãy dao cái bụp , nếu con động cơ phía sau là 40Krpm tui xúc khỏi nghĩ , 60K tui có 4 em , chuyển 2 em cho con Gà mập khắc mạch in rồi.


Nó max 60krpm còn chạy bao nhiêu do mình chỉnh thôi. Mình không có máy gì nhưng zin nó đầy sáp thì là chạy sáp .
Làm nó chạy nhanh hơn thì khó chứ chạy thấp nó dể mà.
Chạy nóng thì phun nước tưới cho nó mát.
Nước không đủ mát thì phun rượu

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy con này DCBL nên ở tốc chậm nó vẫn rất mạnh... ngày xưa tui có mấy em này và có alpha chắc bán còn nhiều máy gấp mấy lần .

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Rãnh ngồi vệ sinh lại trông cũng tươi xanh ngon lành
Tận dụng vòng quay cũng nhanh thôi

----------


## trongnghia091

mấy anh cho em hỏi ngoài lề một chút dung dịch làm mát cho mấy con cao tốc này sử dung dung dịch nào là tốt nhất vì em đang có 3 con muốn tìm loại dung dịch nào tố nhất cho nó

----------


## trongnghia091

dầu khoáng thì em thử rồi mấy em cao tốc này dầu khoáng không thông nhé

----------


## Huudong

> dầu khoáng thì em thử rồi mấy em cao tốc này dầu khoáng không thông nhé


Mua dầu chuyên dụng cho spindle, em dùng của esterlub, thùng 18 lít hơn 800k.

----------


## hung1706

Hồi xưa em dùng nước giải nhiệt cho xe máy 150k 1 bình to nhưng xài hay bị ngẹt nước mà mỗi lần xả thì tốn kém nên đổi qua chơi dầu 10 loại màu trắng trong 90k 1 bình 2l xong vẫn hao nên bây giờ em chơi dầu tưới nguội pha nước 60k 1 bình thì thấy giải nhiệt ok mà ít khi ngẹt. 
Nếu chịu chơi thì hiện tại em đang chơi thùng bơm dầu + két tản nhiệt = khô ráo mát mông thông thoáng cả ngày  :Big Grin:

----------


## trongnghia091

> Mua dầu chuyên dụng cho spindle, em dùng của esterlub, thùng 18 lít hơn 800k.


ok thanks anh ! nhưng dầu này có giống như dầu khoáng không anh vì dầu khoáng cho vào không giải nhiệt được chạy chừng 5 phút thì spindle nóng hổi còn cho nước giải nhiệt vào thì mát lạnh nên em muốn tìm loại nước giải nhiệt tốt cho mấy con cao tốc này

----------


## trongnghia091

> Hồi xưa em dùng nước giải nhiệt cho xe máy 150k 1 bình to nhưng xài hay bị ngẹt nước mà mỗi lần xả thì tốn kém nên đổi qua chơi dầu 10 loại màu trắng trong 90k 1 bình 2l xong vẫn hao nên bây giờ em chơi dầu tưới nguội pha nước 60k 1 bình thì thấy giải nhiệt ok mà ít khi ngẹt. 
> Nếu chịu chơi thì hiện tại em đang chơi thùng bơm dầu + két tản nhiệt = khô ráo mát mông thông thoáng cả ngày


mình chơi hẳn luôn cái máy chiller water  và dầu khoáng 140k/1lit mua về 30lit đổ vào con chiller nhưng không hiệu quả

----------


## khoa.address

> ok thanks anh ! nhưng dầu này có giống như dầu khoáng không anh vì dầu khoáng cho vào không giải nhiệt được chạy chừng 5 phút thì spindle nóng hổi còn cho nước giải nhiệt vào thì mát lạnh nên em muốn tìm loại nước giải nhiệt tốt cho mấy con cao tốc này


Đính kèm 58360

Bác ra chỗ sửa máy lạnh, lụm thử cái này về lắp thêm mấy cái quạt hút rồi cho chất lỏng chảy qua đó, e nghĩ là nó sẽ mát.

----------


## trongnghia091

> Đính kèm 58360
> 
> Bác ra chỗ sửa máy lạnh, lụm thử cái này về lắp thêm mấy cái quạt hút rồi cho chất lỏng chảy qua đó, e nghĩ là nó sẽ mát.


mình mua cái này về rồi đổ dầu khoáng vào cũng không giải nhiệt được mình mới chơi tiếp con chiller water cs 5kw làm lạnh -2 độ C độ thêm máy bơm dầu cao áp vẫn không mát được hình như mấy con cao tốc này dầu khoáng không thông được dầu khoáng

----------


## nnk

> mình chơi hẳn luôn cái máy chiller water  và dầu khoáng 140k/1lit mua về 30lit đổ vào con chiller nhưng không hiệu quả





> Đính kèm 58360
> 
> Bác ra chỗ sửa máy lạnh, lụm thử cái này về lắp thêm mấy cái quạt hút rồi cho chất lỏng chảy qua đó, e nghĩ là nó sẽ mát.



đã chơi tới chiller làm lạnh luôn rồi mà không hiệu quả thì cái cục này với quạt e là chả tới đâu quá, mà đã chơi chiller thì sao không chơi nước giải nhiệt xe hơi hoặc không thì chơi luôn nước thường mà phải xài đầu khoáng

----------


## Gamo

Ko thông là do đâu vậy bác? Máy bơm ko bơm nổi?

----------


## trongnghia091

> Ko thông là do đâu vậy bác? Máy bơm ko bơm nổi?


dạ không anh em thay bơm dầu cao áp , áp max của nó lên đến 5kg em phải vặn giảm xuống 2kg vì áp ra mạnh quá dầu vẫn tuần hoàn nhưng không giải nhiệt được

----------

Gamo

----------


## trongnghia091

> đã chơi tới chiller làm lạnh luôn rồi mà không hiệu quả thì cái cục này với quạt e là chả tới đâu quá, mà đã chơi chiller thì sao không chơi nước giải nhiệt xe hơi hoặc không thì chơi luôn nước thường mà phải xài đầu khoáng


bởi vậy mới nhỏ mấy anh em tư vấn xem loại nước giải nhiệt nào sử dụng tốt cho mấy con cao áp này chứ dầu khoáng là chắc chắn 100% là không thể giải nhiệt cho mấy em này rồi

----------


## nhatson

> bởi vậy mới nhỏ mấy anh em tư vấn xem loại nước giải nhiệt nào sử dụng tốt cho mấy con cao áp này chứ dầu khoáng là chắc chắn 100% là không thể giải nhiệt cho mấy em này rồi


chơi dầu thì em nghĩ cần két làm lạnh dầu

----------


## nhatson

vào trang này thấy nước có, dầu có, còn có cả propylen glycol nữa
xem ra có thể có giải pháp cho nước tản nhiệt là  mua propylen glycol về pha vs nước cất dùng trong y tế
https://shop.fischerspindle.com/Oper.../Cooling-fluid

----------

trongnghia091

----------


## nhatson

vào trang của hãng motorex có 4 giải pháp đều là nước, giải pháp dầu bị ẩn đi
trong 4 giải pháp nước có 2 giải pháp dùng ngay, 2 giải pháp là về pha vs nước

https://www.motorex.com/en-us/indust...pindle-cooling

----------

trongnghia091

----------


## Nam CNC

làm đủ kiểu mà vẫn nóng , ông Nghĩa xem lại chế độ biến tần điều khiển đi nha .... chắc lần đầu xài mấy em này hả ??? hehehe

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> làm đủ kiểu mà vẫn nóng , ông Nghĩa xem lại chế độ biến tần điều khiển đi nha .... chắc lần đầu xài mấy em này hả ??? hehehe


có kinh nghiệm về biến tần dữ ta
đồ mắc tiền nhiều khi 39oC là thấy nóng quá roài đó ah  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

HOHOHO bị banh xác 1 em thì có kinh nghiệm lắm đó .... nó nóng thì sao , dưới 70 độ thì cứ quất tới bến , lo gì , cũng lầy lội hơn 4 năm rồi còn gì... chỉ sợ em nó nóng phần điện , lõi nó nở ra , dupe thôi.

----------


## Ga con

> dạ không anh em thay bơm dầu cao áp , áp max của nó lên đến 5kg em phải vặn giảm xuống 2kg vì áp ra mạnh quá dầu vẫn tuần hoàn nhưng không giải nhiệt được


Em nghĩ con spindle của bác có vấn đề chứ không phải hệ làm mát. Hoặc do không đúng loại dầu nên lạnh quá độ nhớt nó tăng không bơm vào nổi. Dù dầu có nhiệt dung riêng nhỏ hơn nước nhưng dẫn nhiệt tốt hơn, nên máy làm mát bằng dầu + két giải nhiệt e cảm thấy ngon hơn, yên tâm hơn không sọ rò rỉ, ngán mỗi nhiều xèng.

Có hình con spindle với hệ thống làm mát không bác.

Thanks.

----------


## trongnghia091

> làm đủ kiểu mà vẫn nóng , ông Nghĩa xem lại chế độ biến tần điều khiển đi nha .... chắc lần đầu xài mấy em này hả ??? hehehe


dạ đúng là lần đầu sài nhưng chắc không do lỗi biến tần vì cho nước giải nhiệt vào thì spindle mát lạnh chỉ khi nào sài dầu khoáng nó mới nóng thôi anh

----------


## trongnghia091

> Em nghĩ con spindle của bác có vấn đề chứ không phải hệ làm mát. Hoặc do không đúng loại dầu nên lạnh quá độ nhớt nó tăng không bơm vào nổi. Dù dầu có nhiệt dung riêng nhỏ hơn nước nhưng dẫn nhiệt tốt hơn, nên máy làm mát bằng dầu + két giải nhiệt e cảm thấy ngon hơn, yên tâm hơn không sọ rò rỉ, ngán mỗi nhiều xèng.
> 
> Có hình con spindle với hệ thống làm mát không bác.
> 
> Thanks.


cách bác nói em cũng chơi luôn rồi không được vẫn nóng và cả 3 đầu cao tốc đều như thế anh ạ nhưng khi cho nước giải nhiệt vào thì spindle mát lạnh

----------


## trongnghia091

vì em muốn giữ tuổi thọ và độ bền lâu một chút nên muốn tìm 1 loại dung dịch giải nhiệt thich hợp vói nó

----------


## GORLAK

Mua 2 chai nc giải nhiệt xe máy Yamaha rồi làm 1 hệ kín.là chạy vi vu luôn.

----------


## terminaterx300

> cách bác nói em cũng chơi luôn rồi không được vẫn nóng và cả 3 đầu cao tốc đều như thế anh ạ nhưng khi cho nước giải nhiệt vào thì spindle mát lạnh


quan trọng là spindle bằng gì, thép thì hỏng hóc sẽ ko xa, còn inox thì okay. 

vẫn chưa hiểu dầu của bác thế nào, qua thùng lạnh, oil cooler thế nào

----------


## Ga con

> dạ đúng là lần đầu sài nhưng chắc không do lỗi biến tần vì cho nước giải nhiệt vào thì spindle mát lạnh chỉ khi nào sài dầu khoáng nó mới nóng thôi anh


Dầu khoáng là gọi chung chung thôi, chắc không ai chơi nổi dầu synthetic đâu, nên chỉ dầu khoáng à.

Cơ bản bác nói hồi suy đoán càng mệt, không biết hệ thống sao, xài dầu mã gì. Trước giờ e gặp máy giải nhiệt dầu sáng đẹp long lanh chạy ra bãi rồi mà còn như mới, còn giải nhiệt nước thì có cái tháo ra thấy muốn quăng luôn.

Thanks.

----------


## Gamo

Ua, dầu synthetic là gì vậy Phúc bồ? Giá cả thế nào? ^.^

----------


## Ga con

Dầu tổng hợp a. Nổi tiếng như nhớt Motul V300 hoặc Castrol Racing 1 dành cho xe máy.

Dầu khoáng không tách được C theo ý muốn, còn dầy synthetic thì ngon hơn vì dãy nó hẹp hơn (ví dụ dầu khoáng nó từ C28-C40, mỗi loại có độ nhớt + độ chớp cháy khác nhau, thông số SAE 20-40, còn dầu synthetic họ control được chỉ gồm C30-c32 nên đồng đều hơn nhiều, độ nhớt tĩnh nó thấp đến SAE 10-40 hoặc thậm chí 5-40).

Về giá dầu synthetic 100% giá gấp khoảng 4 lần dầu khoáng, tuổi thọ cũng gấp khoảng chừng đó lần (còn do phụ gia), dầu bán tổng hợp (30-50% synthetic) giá gấp đôi dầu khoáng.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## QuyND

Hình như dầu khoáng là dầu máy may đúng không ạ?

----------


## terminaterx300

> Hình như dầu khoáng là dầu máy may đúng không ạ?


đúng á, vì nó rẻ, vòng thấp nên nó lỏng hơn cái vòng nhiều

----------


## nhatson

> Dầu tổng hợp a. Nổi tiếng như nhớt Motul V300 hoặc Castrol Racing 1 dành cho xe máy.
> 
> Dầu khoáng không tách được C theo ý muốn, còn dầy synthetic thì ngon hơn vì dãy nó hẹp hơn (ví dụ dầu khoáng nó từ C28-C40, mỗi loại có độ nhớt + độ chớp cháy khác nhau, thông số SAE 20-40, còn dầu synthetic họ control được chỉ gồm C30-c32 nên đồng đều hơn nhiều, độ nhớt tĩnh nó thấp đến SAE 10-40 hoặc thậm chí 5-40).
> 
> Về giá dầu synthetic 100% giá gấp khoảng 4 lần dầu khoáng, tuổi thọ cũng gấp khoảng chừng đó lần (còn do phụ gia), dầu bán tổng hợp (30-50% synthetic) giá gấp đôi dầu khoáng.
> 
> Thanks.


dầu biến thế nó có pha dung môi ko cụ?

----------


## Ga con

> Hình như dầu khoáng là dầu máy may đúng không ạ?


Dầu máy may là dầu khoáng nhưng dầu khoáng không phải chỉ dầu máy may :Wink: .

Nói chung dầu khoáng (fossil) là dầu từ khai khoáng mà ra, khác với dầu tổng hợp là nhân tạo.

@cụ nhatson: chắc là không cần ạ, nếu dùng để giải nhiệt thì xài luôn, vì nó thiết kế để giải nhiệt mà.

Thanks.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Dầu máy may là dầu khoáng nhưng dầu khoáng không phải chỉ dầu máy may.
> 
> Nói chung dầu khoáng (fossil) là dầu từ khai khoáng mà ra, khác với dầu tổng hợp là nhân tạo.
> 
> @cụ nhatson: chắc là không cần ạ, nếu dùng để giải nhiệt thì xài luôn, vì nó thiết kế để giải nhiệt mà.
> 
> Thanks.


okies, em có ông bạn dùng dầu biến thế, em nghe nói nó có thể cháy ko cần bủi nhùi sợ nó làm hỏng fốt, vậy là xài ngon roai

----------


## trongnghia091

> Dầu khoáng là gọi chung chung thôi, chắc không ai chơi nổi dầu synthetic đâu, nên chỉ dầu khoáng à.
> 
> Cơ bản bác nói hồi suy đoán càng mệt, không biết hệ thống sao, xài dầu mã gì. Trước giờ e gặp máy giải nhiệt dầu sáng đẹp long lanh chạy ra bãi rồi mà còn như mới, còn giải nhiệt nước thì có cái tháo ra thấy muốn quăng luôn.
> 
> Thanks.


em dùng dầu khoáng Apc mineral oil , còn vấn đề mắc hay rẻ không quan trọng vì em không chạy gia công hàng ngoài nên không tính kinh tế em muốn mua vì thich chơi mà thôi chứ làm kinh tế mà đầu tư spindle cao tốc , máy chiler , sài dầu khoáng thì chỉ có đi gặm xương

----------


## trongnghia091

trên cơ bàn mình còn khoảng 26 lít dầu khoáng Apc mineral oil vì mua về không sử dụng được nếu anh em nào có nhu cầu cần dung nhắn tin cho mình tặng vài lít về sài  thử ,mình gửi địa chỉ nhà mình anh em qua lấy xem như giao lưu

----------

Ga con

----------


## Ga con

Dầu này loại màu trắng trong, độ nhớt vừa phải không cao lắm, chuyên để giải nhiệt mấy món sạch sạch, hội ép xung với gamer hay xài đúng không bác.

Độ nhớt (viscosity) không phải độ nhớt dính tay nhé bác, dầu này giống dầu chuyên cho máy xung điện, giá hơi chát nhưng được cái khá sạch. Độ nhớt hơi cao nên khó bơm vào mấy khe hẹp (làm lạnh thì thế nào e cũng chưa thử), theo em nên chuyển sang nhớt 10 dễ xài mà rẻ hơn.

Thanks

----------

solero

----------


## terminaterx300

bà mie con mazak của em nó chơi luôn nhớt thủy lực các bác ạ. dùng chung cho cả thủy lực lẫn làm mát spindle

----------


## nhatson

> bà mie con mazak của em nó chơi luôn nhớt thủy lực các bác ạ. dùng chung cho cả thủy lực lẫn làm mát spindle


con đó cartrige mà sao mờ so vs mí con build in được ợ

----------


## trongnghia091

> Dầu này loại màu trắng trong, độ nhớt vừa phải không cao lắm, chuyên để giải nhiệt mấy món sạch sạch, hội ép xung với gamer hay xài đúng không bác.
> 
> Độ nhớt (viscosity) không phải độ nhớt dính tay nhé bác, dầu này giống dầu chuyên cho máy xung điện, giá hơi chát nhưng được cái khá sạch. Độ nhớt hơi cao nên khó bơm vào mấy khe hẹp (làm lạnh thì thế nào e cũng chưa thử), theo em nên chuyển sang nhớt 10 dễ xài mà rẻ hơn.
> 
> Thanks


đúng rồi anh có thể loại dầu này không chảy vào khe mấy con cao tôc nên không giải nhiệt được

----------


## terminaterx300

> con đó cartrige mà sao mờ so vs mí con build in được ợ


built in bé thì lỗ bé chứ built in lớn thì cũng như nhau thôi, rãnh xoắn dọc thân ah :V 

máy điêu khắc tàu dùng spindle 5kW từng thấy con dùng dầu thủy lực rồi với hệ oil cooler rồi, thấy cũng bình thường ko có gì quá đặc biệt, lưu lượng cũng tèn tèn

----------


## Nam CNC

sao mấy ông này càng ngày càng phức tạp ta , ông Nghĩa , lúc bơm dầu giải nhiệt có xem đường dầu ra có chảy ra không ? trên spindle có đường vào và đường ra , thì có dầu ra thì ngóc ngách nào trong spindle mà dầu không chảy tới được ? cái máy làm lạnh dầu đặt trên đường dầu ra hay đường dầu về ? máy bơm dầu nén được áp lực bao nhiêu ? lưu lượng bao nhiêu ?

----------

haignition, nhatson

----------


## trongnghia091

> sao mấy ông này càng ngày càng phức tạp ta , ông Nghĩa , lúc bơm dầu giải nhiệt có xem đường dầu ra có chảy ra không ? trên spindle có đường vào và đường ra , thì có dầu ra thì ngóc ngách nào trong spindle mà dầu không chảy tới được ? cái máy làm lạnh dầu đặt trên đường dầu ra hay đường dầu về ? máy bơm dầu nén được áp lực bao nhiêu ? lưu lượng bao nhiêu ?


dầu vẫn chảy ra vào ok hết anh ơi ! tuần hoàn tốt , máy bơm dầu áp lực 5kg em giảm van xuong cho nó chừng 2kg còn lưu lượng bao nhiêu thì em chưa xem nhưng vì là máy bơm dầu cao áp chuyên bơm dầu nên chắc lưu lượng dư sức đáp ứng nhưng spindle vẫn nóng nhưng khi thay dầu bằng nước giải nhiệt thì spindle mát lạnh anh xem tư vấn giúp em xem nước giải thiệt nào tốt cho mấy con cao tốc này

----------


## trongnghia091

nói chung đầu cao tôc này không thề giải thiệt bằng dầu chỉ có thể giải nhiệt bằng nước hình như là thế , thường thì anh Nam CNC chuyên về dòng cao tôc này đã từng thử giải nhiệt bằng dầu chưa anh ? anh đang sử dụng nước giải nhiệt loại nào vậy anh ?

----------


## terminaterx300

hình như là bác chỉ bik thế, bên em mấy con toàn dùng oil ko nè, vì nếu chơi dc nước thì vỏ phải inox, còn vỏ thép thì đương nhiên là oil rồi :v

----------


## lekimhung

Hồi trươc em mua lon nước dẫn nhiệt xe tay ga (gọi chính xác là coolant liquid) sài tới giờ chưa thấy vấn đề gì hết. Lúc trước mua nhớ có đọc thấy ghi là thành phần có pha trộn chất phụ gia góc dầu có tác dụng chống rĩ sét, cô lập các thành phần bụi bẩn trong đường ống. Em pha tỷ lệ 50:50, dùng radaitor cũ bằng nhôm mua ở bãi máy lạnh.
Trên đường nước về trước khi đổ vào bình chứa có để 1 miếng bông lọc cặn. Toàn bộ hệ thống là kín hết để tận dụng chênh lệch áp của máy bơm cho dòng nước mạnh hơn.
Hiện tại tới giờ chưa thấy rĩ hay bị gì, kể cả chi tiết bằng nhôm.

Em nghĩ bác chủ cứ yên tâm dùng, không sao cả.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Em cũng dùng coolant liquid cho xe hơi, nghe là có tác dụng chống rỉ, tính ra cũng mấy năm vẫn chạy tốt (ít xài), ko nghẹt, spindle chạy mát

----------


## nhatson

> Em cũng dùng coolant liquid cho xe hơi, nghe là có tác dụng chống rỉ, tính ra cũng mấy năm vẫn chạy tốt (ít xài), ko nghẹt, spindle chạy mát


các tài liệu coller spindle đều ghi nước phải thay mỗi năm, súc rưa trước khi thay

----------


## nnk

4 lít, chạy từ tháng 2/2016 tới giờ chưa thay, chạy liên tục dài nhất là 10 tiếng ăn nhôm 7075

----------

anhcos, Gamo

----------


## trongnghia091

hầu như nước giải nhiệt nào cũng giải nhiệt tốt cả nhưng em muốn tìm loại nước giải nhiệt nào chuyên dụng dùng cho mấy em cao tốc 60k này

----------


## terminaterx300

> hầu như nước giải nhiệt nào cũng giải nhiệt tốt cả nhưng em muốn tìm loại nước giải nhiệt nào chuyên dụng dùng cho mấy em cao tốc 60k này


cao tốc 60k ah, là con nhỏ xíu kẹp dao fi 6mm hay 3,175 phải ko nhỉ, hình như lão Nam CNC dùng dầu máy may thì phải, còn con nhỏ xíu đó chạy nước dc vì vỏ bằng inox

----------


## trongnghia091

> cao tốc 60k ah, là con nhỏ xíu kẹp dao fi 6mm hay 3,175 phải ko nhỉ, hình như lão Nam CNC dùng dầu máy may thì phải, còn con nhỏ xíu đó chạy nước dc vì vỏ bằng inox


con của mình 60k phi 62 vỏ inox

----------

